# A book you have read



## Olly Buckle (Apr 13, 2013)

The thread 'What are you reading now?" always throws me, firstly I am always reading several different books, there is one in the bathroom, one in the toilet, several in my shed, one in the kitchen and at least one in my bag for trains and buses, so what should I do? List all of them? Then there is the fact that I am still reading them, so what should I say about them? I don't know yet.

This thread is for talking about books you have read, preferably one at a time so you can say something about it. It might be a recent read or an old favourite, and it does not have to be a favourite, you can tell us why not to read books as well.

One of my favourites to start with, Louis De Bernier, "The war of Don Emanuell's nether parts". The word 'inventive' springs to mind, I think it is the most inventive book I have ever read. It is a political novel in one sense, the story of the struggle between ordinary people of a small village and the army, between ordinary people and out of control authority. It is also a fantasy, in that utterly fantastic things happen, there is also human feeling and tenderness and the horror of human indifference, it swings from wildly funny to hearbreakingly sad with nailbiting tension and deep relaxation. And it is the first in a trilogy, but beware, they get very dark in places as the series progresses.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well one of the last books I read was The Storyteller by Jodi Picoult. Although I am a fan and have all the books (even the ones I didn't really like), this one I really enjoyed, more so when it's from the perspective of the character within Auschwitz. Weirdly I sometimes like to read about evil crimes just to find out more of the story behind them. Also prompted me to then read The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas which I also found interesting from the child's point of view.


----------



## death cab (Apr 13, 2013)

Finally found the time to read Under the Dome by Stephen King last week. A friend loaned it to me and it's been sitting on my shelf for about two years. It isn't my favorite of his works, but it was pretty good. I didn't enjoy the protagonist (or really, _any_ of the "good guys") much as I enjoyed the villains. I think I still need some more time to digest this one. 

It will hold me over until June when Joyland comes out, though.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 13, 2013)

I recently finished reading _Atonement_ by Ian McEwan. A tremendously well written book, though I found the story to be a bit dull overall with the huge jump in time. The early scenes are among the most well-described of anything I've yet to read. The prose is sparkling with clarity, smooth like the taste of Earl Grey. Highly recommended, if just to see what masterful writing looks like.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Apr 20, 2013)

One book I've read was Incantation by Alice Hoffman. It was interesting, but the character acted young for 16. She did things that I'd expect a kid as young as 8 would do.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 22, 2013)

I recently finished "Coronado" by Dennis Lehane. Not my usual sort of read, I tend to stay away from violence and horror, and this was extremely violent in places. However the writing was excellent and the violence did not seem gratuitous, more a matter of fact description of the reality of a certain side of American life seen through the eyes of those who live it as normal everyday. I thoroughly enjoyed it and it made me think considerably about suiting style to character.


----------

